# Sno Tek by Ariens 136/138?cc



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a Sno Tek snow thrower. It is 5 degrees out and snow blower won't start. This is been a problem since day one. I got the snow blower 2 years ago. Last year it barely got used but it did work, once I replaced the sparkplug. That is the big issue. Last month, I added new gas and a new sparkplug. It worked very well. Now a month later. It won't start again. I tried fixing it, took the carb off, looked clean. Took the sparkplug off, VERY DIRTY, used sand paper, sprayed starter fluid. Worked well for about 1 sec. I could get another spark plug, but that's only going to prolong the problem. It's too cold out to work too long. I don't know what to do now. SO FRUSTRATING! 

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That sucks. I wonder if it's the fuel? I put fuel stabilizer in mine (It's an MTD Cheapo) and have never changed the spark plug in the 5 years I've owned it. The gas they have these days is garbage, but I would have thought that since your machine is only in it's second year, it might be equipped for the new fuel. sorry I can't be of much help.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

UPDATE: I changed the spark plug and started on the second pull. When I closed the choke, the engine pulsates, then when I engaged wheels or thrower, it ran normal. After awhile of use the pulsating also continued during engagement of wheels and blower. 

I also noticed if I left the choke open it ran well too (no pulsating). I ran it as much as I could with the choke closed and with the pulsating. The throttle is set by the manufacture. I'm sure at the next storm, I'll need to replace the spark plug again, but I bought another one.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, I think I understand, I have a pressure washer and a log splitter that is either on or off, no throttle. But I do have to work the choke a little until they decide to run smooth!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just curious, are you mixing your gas with oil? If it's a 4 stroke, you don't need to mix the gas. Check your manual.
Also read one review where the carb was bad and needed t be replaced.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

No oil in the gas, not mixed but I'll check again. I got through today ok, another storm tomorrow night.


----------



## stripperman (Dec 17, 2013)

i had a so molar problem, turned to be a gas cap.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Searching the fertile mind of a madman.... I actually replaced the fuel tank on a 1969 Benz 220 D because it had stress cracks and leaked. The car still didn't 'act right'.
It turned out that the vent was plugged in the CAP!
I drilled a 1/16" hole in the cap and the problem went away!!
Customer was now HAPPY!!

Don't overlook the small stuff.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check this out, and check your manual to make sure you have the proper spark plug and that it is in the correct heat range.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If the engine is surging with the choke turned off (choke plate in the open position), then you have a carb or fuel issue. The carbs in those engines are extremely susceptible to bad gas or moisture. The fuel you buy at the gas station is terrible for small engines, but it is what it is. If possible always run ethanol free fuel in your small engines, and only buy enough to use up in about a month or so. Put stabilizer in the fuel can when you fill it up so everything is stabilized right off the bat. If new fuel doesn't solve your problem, you will need to remove and disassemble the carburetor and soak it in cleaner for several hours. I've had engines that surge like crazy, the carbs look clean, but when you soaked it overnight, it would run great upon reassembly. What has happened is that the idle ports in the carb are blocked and starving the engine for fuel.  The idle ports are used when the engine is running full throttle with no load, which is why it would run better under load than just sitting there running. They do supply some fuel when under load as well in addition to the fuel from the main jet, so if they are blocked, then the engine is running slightly lean. Soaking the carb is the best bet to get whatever is in there out so the engine will run properly again. If you don't have the means to soak it, you'll either have to bring the unit (or simply the whole carburetor) to a repair shop, or replace the carburetor. You may end up having to replace the carb anyway as I have had a few units over the years of various brands that soaking didn't fix the carb and we ended up having to replace the carb. The two most recent ones were MTD Yard Machines branded units. The engines are built in China (the vast majority of small engines are built there these days) and the materials they use in the carburetors seem far more susceptible to dirt, varnish, and corrosion from moisture than the old US built ones.

As for the future, always use stabilizer in the fuel, use ethanol free fuel whenever possible, and either run the unit dry for storage, or drain all the fuel out, including the carburetor. Over 70% of the problems I fix with small engines these days can be linked back to carb problems due to bad fuel, dirt, or water. I had to buy a bigger soak tank for the shop because I was running out of room in there during the peak of the season.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

Country Boy thanks for the help. When I went to local auto parts guys they gave me something like "Marine" stabilizer, I will add it to the next gas can that I fill. That should help. I don't think I'll be cleaning out the carb bulb again anytime soon. I'll be sure to drain it when I'm finishing using it this winter.


----------

